# The Business of Photography ~~



## bethany138 (Mar 1, 2006)

Post Suggestions, Questions, and Ideas for Marketing, Printing, Legal Issues, Etc.


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 1, 2006)

This is the wedding contract I use - you can just do edit, replace, and replace Bethany Gilbert with your name, and enter prices, etc.

http://www.savefile.com/files/4282161 

Go there and click download - No bugs... YEAH McAfee!


Now - Its your turn.. post a good advertising tip or a form you use!


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 2, 2006)

Although I just got started in late October of last year, I've found that my best advertising opportunities have been free.  Things like Craigslist and word of mouth have gotten me so much more work than print advertising.  Does anyone else have suggestions for getting the word out about your business?  I just did my first auction this past weekend and I have two more coming up, but we'll see if I get any work from it.  (A lot of people took my business cards so I guess that's a good thing


----------



## bantor (Mar 3, 2006)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> http://www.savefile.com/files/4282161
> 
> Go there and click download - No bugs... YEAH McAfee!


 
No dice, it doesn't want to work for me for some reason


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2006)

bantor said:
			
		

> No dice, it doesn't want to work for me for some reason



You have to enable pop ups from that site, click the orange download button on the bottom right. Then it works. After you've closed the annoying other popup windows! 

Rob


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 3, 2006)

I would put it on another site...but I can't find another one that lets you link to the file for free.


----------



## jocose (Mar 7, 2006)

Bethany and others,

To make things easier, I've taken the liberty of putting the contract on my site (if this is a problem, I'll be happy to remove it).

You can get it HERE​


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 7, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Bethany and others,
> 
> To make things easier, I've taken the liberty of putting the contract on my site (if this is a problem, I'll be happy to remove it).
> 
> You can get it HERE​


 
wow..how nice ...thanks!!


----------



## jocose (Mar 7, 2006)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> wow..how nice ...thanks!!


 
it's a tiny word doc...no worries.  If you need anything else small to go up until you get your own space, just let me know


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd say a good bit of advice is to justify your cost.  If you're just starting out, don't think you can charge $3000 a wedding, because odds are it isn't going ot happen.  Similarly, if you raise prices from one season to another, I tell people why.  For example: http://www.whitesharkphoto.com/2007_changes.htm


I'm definitely of the mind to be as open and honest with people as possible.  I lay out all of their options and then let _them_ decide.  

Our prices are really pretty reasonable, but I think it's the way we approach clients and the way we approach the business that keep us busy.  I've only met with two clients in the past year that did _not_ book us.  Our business has grown by about 300% in the past year.  So we must be doing something right.


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 8, 2006)

Also, a contract is key.  Thankfully, we've never had any issues where we've needed to fall back on the legality thing, but it's there as a safety net.  Even if you're photographing for family or friends, _get a contract_.  

Our own wedding photographer was a family friend, and we didn't bother with a contract.  Boy I wish we had, as she royally fracked up the whole thing (was late, destroyed an entire roll of portraits, had ****-poor equipment, shafted us into _way_ overcharging for prints, etc.) and we had no legal recourse to recoup any of our loss.


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 9, 2006)

Great tips!  Anybody else?


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 18, 2006)

Oook.. I know you people have some tips!  Here are some possible ideas you could comment on:

Packaging of Finished Prints
Helpful Books You Have Read
Phone VS Email when dealing with potential clients
Website - Necessary or Not
Ok.. Now you have no excuse!!  lol.


----------



## nitefly (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow what a great thread!

I have no experience in this whatsoever, but I think that having a website would be pretty much vital!

Not only for your customer to view your portfolio/find out how to contact you etc., but it's an easy way for people to tell your friends about you.. For example if you photograph someones wedding, and one of the brides friends say your photos were good, who took them.. she could simply tell her friend the URL to your site!

Much easier than looking for a phone number and some people might prefer to find out about you and your photos before rushing into speaking with you!


----------



## diGIgirl (Mar 22, 2006)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> This is the wedding contract I use - you can just do edit, replace, and replace Bethany Gilbert with your name, and enter prices, etc.
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/4282161
> 
> ...


 
Hey THANKS SOOOO MUCH!! I Have been doing weddings for years with different studios but this year is the first year i'm going off on my own and I really needed some direction with my wedding contract. Such a great help! thanks!

n---->


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm so glad it helped! :hug:: Makes me feel better...lol.. I haven't got a very good response to this thread. :meh:  Most tpf'ers are not very interested in the business side it seems.  I understand tho, cause I'd rather take pics too!  

b


----------



## craig (Mar 23, 2006)

My freelance work is primarily interiors/still life. I have around 10 clients that keep me super busy in the summer. My real job is photography and production with the paper.

In the past couple of months I have been busy enough to think of going full time with the biz. Soon I will hand out a 4x6 card. I think a website is a must, but for some reason I am unmotivated in that department. All in all I am between a rock and a hard place. Just have to make that last step.

As far as suggestions go I think John nailed it on the head. Built what I have so far due to making sure that everyone is clear on the work that will be provided. Sounds simple enough, but I have heard a lot of horror stories. I like to think that photography is particular in that "dazling them with b.s" only goes so far. Mainly it is the work that counts.

I will post my card in the crit gallery.


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 23, 2006)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> I'm so glad it helped! :hug:: Makes me feel better...lol.. I haven't got a very good response to this thread. :meh: Most tpf'ers are not very interested in the business side it seems. I understand tho, cause I'd rather take pics too!
> 
> b


 
I was happy when you made the thread because I am extremely interested in discussing the business side of photography...but not a lot of other people are I guess :meh:


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah.. whats the deal!?  How do you people make any money!??  lol.. oh well...  I will try to post stuff here as I come up with it anyway.. maybe someone will care...lol.


----------



## Alison (Mar 24, 2006)

What if we had a sticky of the week? I think maybe if there was a specific topic to discuss it would get more replies. At the moment I am too tired to effectively write a coherent thought but I will try tomorrow  I really do think this is a great idea, and I know I could learn a ton from the resources here.


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah maybe so...  maybe like business card design, web site design, use of direct mail, use of advertisment, etc.  Sounds good!

b


----------



## PhotoB (Mar 31, 2006)

I just got a side job (2 mornings) to be the photographer for my son's daycare. Once a year they take the kids pics and have packages for the parents to buy. It's right before Thanksgiving so the parents can hand them out for Christmas, and each year they have a theme. I thought it'd be cute this year to do a pajama day. Just think- how cute kids are in their pjs and yet we seldom get pics of them in them!  So anyway, all this to say, I'm staeling the sticky tape idea because I'm sure not all the kids will be angels. I'm just now coming up with a logo, business cards, and other marketing materials. I don't know that I have any tips that haven't already been shared. One that I do with my son (18 months) is get him laughing and then shoot the picture right as he lets out that last giggle. Always captures the perfect smile without his squinty laughing eyes. Course, I also know the kid so that probably helps. My question for packages- should I make up packages or  I was thinking maybe just to let the parents order by sheets 2 5x7, 8 wallets, etc. And just charge by how many sheets. Thoughts?


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't know how to put the contract I use online, but anyone who would like mine e-mailed to them, please shoot me an e-mail at cindy@visionsinwhite.com.
What I like about the contract is that I can actually fill it out at meetings with clients. It's three pages long, and covers pretty much everything....things like...."I gotta eat", "you can't take 2 years to pick your photos", and the blessed, "If I have to shoot at the back of the cathedral with no flash, don't expect close ups from the front"......only it's worded much more professionally. LOL.


----------

